# Leash breaking puppy from hell



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok...I am about to have two 100+ pound animals who refuse to walk on a leash...
Trinity (The patroller) refused to walk up to the car, but gladly walked back to the goats...HOWEVER!! Mara...My watcher...REFUSED to move...REFUSED!!  Flat out frogged, and wouldnt move for food, wouldn't follow her sister, and even when I left her in the middle of the yard and walked away she just layed there...15 minuets of stuborn refusal to move.
I tried tugging a little, I tried flat out dragging, I tried lifting her haunches and making her move her front paws (nope, she played dead and flopped onto her face) I tried plopping her into the goat pen and walking with her...Nope.
I tried leaving the leash on her in the goat pen and just walking away. The goat tried to eat it and actually dragged her a little...Still didnt move, or get up.
I tried happy talk, I tried raw chicken, I tried tying her to her sister...Well that just made her sister mad...
I tried holding her regular bowl of food loaded with canned food in front of her, I tried simply waiting...she fell asleep.

2 hours and 41 minuets! My husband timed it...and she refused to move, until I gave up and said screw it, took the leash off, and watched her INSTANTLY get up and wander over to her sister.

What is with this stubborn puppy!! 
I have never had to ask for help with leash breaking, but what in the world am I supposed to do to get this puppy from hell to move???

*edit* 
Im not exaggerating, I wish I was...This was my morning today, filled with the sounds of laughing from my husband...


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 6, 2013)

Maybe try taking them to unfimilar ground. Being in a different place will make them much more will to follow you.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 6, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Maybe try taking them to unfimilar ground. Being in a different place will make them much more will to follow you.


I did.
Brought them to my dispatch station after the farmer store. Trinity followed me somewhat, however Mara wanted nothing to do with it and my chief of police had to help me carry them back to my car after. Mara sat in the middle of Dispatch while trinity followed me to the back of the station. As long as the leash is on Mara, she literally wont move. She flops down and frogs, and thats about it. X_X
I can try again at the vets, I know the techs there will be more then happy to help me make them move!


----------



## secuono (Feb 6, 2013)

How long was the leash? Just leave a 4ft leash on, no hand loop type. If she doesn't mind 4ft, then use a longer one, again, no hand loop on the end. Just leave her alone. Check on her to make sure she hasn't wrapped herself around a tree, start early morning, take it off at night. Try a lighter weight, thinner leash or even baling twine. 

My pup won't walk, but I don't want her to, don't need people just walking her off my property w/o a fight.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 6, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> How long was the leash? Just leave a 4ft leash on, no hand loop type. If she doesn't mind 4ft, then use a longer one, again, no hand loop on the end. Just leave her alone. Check on her to make sure she hasn't wrapped herself around a tree, start early morning, take it off at night. Try a lighter weight, thinner leash or even baling twine.
> 
> My pup won't walk, but I don't want her to, don't need people just walking her off my property w/o a fight.


It was actually a fairly long leash, im not 100% sure how long it was but it might have been 3-4 feet. Trinitys leash was shorter.
Walk off your property??? would someone actually do that????? O_O
I just want her able to walk on the leash so I can bring her to the vet, but thats seriously a scary thought right there!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 6, 2013)

Your dogs are being raised as livestock dogs there no way in a very warm place anyone will take them.
My dogs are leash trained but they won't even walk if it's someone besides us on the leash.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2013)

Don't push it... give it a few days try again...remember they are wired to be a bit stubborn.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 7, 2013)

my dogs have not ever been on a lease, cause their always with the goats, and if you want them to go some-where my dh paraticly has to pick them up. they will not move. when we try to put them in the goat chute so we can do work in the pasture it's very hard to get them in. I guess if we had started them as puppies the work wouldn't be so hard


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 7, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Don't push it... give it a few days try again...remember they are wired to be a bit stubborn.


I have never in my life had a dog reject food, or simply stay still that long X_X


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2013)

none of my pyrs  can be bribed with food!

I like to say they have the "long down" mastered!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 7, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> none of my pyrs  can be bribed with food!
> 
> I like to say they have the "long down" mastered!


And she taught herself how to play dead and go limp lol she sure is training me good!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't really start _formal_ "lead" training til 16 weeks.  I also will use a pinch collar... pinch collars have gotten a bad rap but if you look at the studies there is no trachea damage done, unlike regular collars and chokers that put alot of pressure on the trachea. They also learn not to "pull", they learn "heal" very quickly.

At this age I more play with them on lead...letting them drag it. 

When my dogs see the lead they get SOOOO happy. They know its is fun time!  

When they go from one end of the field to the other they need to rest... they act like it was soooo much work! 

Callie the Anatolian would pull that crap of laying down with Straw ( my partner-farm partner that is) and he tolerated it, I never did and made her get up.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> secuono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not realistic... I have 4 LGD's 3pyrs 1 Anatolian.... all walk on leads... I would feel really sorry for the poor sucker that thought they could walk my dog away.   They are guardians, they are not going to "walk" off with anyone. If a person actually made it into the field successfully, put a lead on any one of my LGD's and walked off the property with them... HMMMM then that LGD wasn't worth a hoot anyway. Good luck to 'em!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 7, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I don't really start _formal_ "lead" training til 16 weeks.  I also will use a pinch collar... pinch collars have gotten a bad rap but if you look at the studies there is no trachea damage done, unlike regular collars and chokers that put alot of pressure on the trachea. They also learn not to "pull", they learn "heal" very quickly.
> 
> At this age I more play with them on lead...letting them drag it.
> 
> ...


Hmm, well a pinch collar would definitely get her to move, though I have never had to use one and so I think I would most likely try other means before going to something I dont know much about. Every dog, from pits, Cain corso's, and chihuahuas, has always ended up walking on a leash, and here I am out done by a pyr!!
Ah...and shes so hard to stay upset with, that face is just so squishable!!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 7, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thank goodness...I was seriously worried about that!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2013)

She is young, and LGD breeds are not like any other dogs. They are simply a whole 'nother ballgame.
I wouldn't be so worried about the lead training. I start my formal training at 4 months, the animals are much more mentally able. 
These dogs are very smart BUT ultra sensitive too. 
I also do not do typical obedience training with them... in other words avoid "overtraining".

Here is a great link to understanding collars.... look not just at the study but look at the  *Some Comments on Safety and Effectiveness of collars and other forms of control with dogs*


http://www.cobankopegi.com/prong.html

I'd add she is too young for a Prong " collar. Getting her to walk on a lead is not important right now.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 7, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> She is young, and LGD breeds are not like any other dogs. They are simply a whole 'nother ballgame.
> I wouldn't be so worried about the lead training. I start my formal training at 4 months, the animals are much more mentally able.
> These dogs are very smart BUT ultra sensitive too.
> I also do not do typical obedience training with them... in other words avoid "overtraining".
> ...


Oh yes yes, no  worries, I know shes way to young to be in one. But thank you for the link and the advice


----------



## secuono (Feb 7, 2013)

My dog is overly friendly with anyone and everyone. Anyone can call her over and hug her, so yes, I worry a lot. And I've heard stories of people's animals being stolen. Had a friend loose a goat on a busy road, they just hopped out of the car, jumped the fence and carried the goat into the car and drove off!  
If I need a vet, I will get the livestock vet to come out or if it's urgent, I can just carry her. She's not a large dog, like I was hoping she would be.

Mine would just eat the leash off, she eats EvErYtHiNg!!! Goodness, from hay cubes to wood, halters, extension cords, crates, wool, tools, etc. 


3-4ft leash and she freezes, that's actually pretty funny. But if it's that short, I would just leave it on and let her figure out it won't kill her on her own.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2013)

silly doggy! What breed is she?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 7, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> My dog is overly friendly with anyone and everyone. Anyone can call her over and hug her, so yes, I worry a lot. And I've heard stories of people's animals being stolen. Had a friend loose a goat on a busy road, they just hopped out of the car, jumped the fence and carried the goat into the car and drove off!
> If I need a vet, I will get the livestock vet to come out or if it's urgent, I can just carry her. She's not a large dog, like I was hoping she would be.
> 
> Mine would just eat the leash off, she eats EvErYtHiNg!!! Goodness, from hay cubes to wood, halters, extension cords, crates, wool, tools, etc.
> ...


Oh thats horrible!! Who would steel an animal from someone???...Why did I ask that? Im an animal control officer, I should be used to random human stupidity X_X
Im sorry you have to go threw that  I would be afraid of someone wandering off with my dogs to if that were the case!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2013)

Blue - Moon...  Look familiar????   Amy is the 8 wk pyr at the end... Badger is "resting" and waiting for a belly rub.... "D" is the perfect pyr boy ready to go...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 7, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Blue - Moon...  Look familiar????   Amy is the 8 wk pyr at the end... Badger is "resting" and waiting for a belly rub.... "D" is the perfect pyr boy ready to go...
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6948_5-19-2012_031.jpg


Flip him on his belly and spread his legs out to the side like a dead frog and you have my little Mara! lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2013)

oh... I see... she is not being stubborn she's just waiting for her endless belly rubs. They "live" for them!  

Aren't they just the biggest love babies you've ever seen!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 7, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> oh... I see... she is not being stubborn she's just waiting for her endless belly rubs. They "live" for them!
> 
> Aren't they just the biggest love babies you've ever seen!


Omg yes!! They are the best dogs I have ever had, and I ADORE them already! 

I thought she was just trying to pretend I wasn't there lol!


----------

